# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Memorable Meal in the Lunigiana

## Angela

I recently came across a menu card from a wedding I attended in the Lunigiana, (northwest Tuscany, but bordering on Parma and Liguria). Like most wedding feasts in Italy, it borders on, no, it actually goes over the line into excess, but it also showcases the cuisine of this area.

The bride was, and is, a great supporter of the Menu a Km 0 movement, or what you might know as the Slow Food Movement, which means that she chose a restaurant, where, as much as possible, they use only seasonal, locally sourced food stuffs. That's why, although today the people in the area normally eat seafood from the Riviera, which is barely a half hour or forty minute drive away, this particular menu doesn't include any, which was a pity, from my point of view. 

This isn't Michelin star cooking, although a lot of it is very labor intensive; this is Momma's cooking, if there were four or five momma's in the kitchen and they prepared for a day or two!

ANTIPASTI:

Pagnigacci with home cured pork products: https://www.verdeazzurronotizie.it/w.../panigacci.jpg


Local Cheeses: http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/med...i-formaggi.jpg


Sgabei,our fried bread: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Xu-yO-712u...0/IMG_6037.JPG

Foccaccia: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/29637810.jpg




Torta d’erbi, savory vegetables and herbs in pastry:http://sostalborgo.it/wp-content/upl...5/DSCN4194.jpg

Crostini of fried polenta squares sort of like these, topped with pancetta (Italian bacon), cheese, pesto, and mushrooms: http://blog.giallozafferano.it/dolci...MG_7702bis.jpg


Baby onions in honey and vinegar: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZGjJL-c5pr...0/IMG_8795.JPG



PRIMO PIATTO:
Ravioli lunigianesi, which is a version of ravioli genovesi, with a three meat and vegetable filling: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Bit7Y7idWO...Nicola+053.JPG

This is my mother's ravioli. If I had a choice, this would be my last meal. :)



Risotto with porcini mushrooms: http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/med...hi-porcini.jpg


Tagliatelle or home made egg noddles, with cinghale or wild boar sauce: http://www.settimanalezona.com/immag...1019060701.jpg


Gnocchi, or potato dumplings, in cream and cheese and walnut sauce (we use a local blue cheese, not gorgonzola): http://fleurdeselsf.files.wordpress....lagnocchi5.jpg


Testaroli al pesto: http://images.tuscany-villas.it/ccon.../testaroli.jpg


SECONDO PIATTO:
Chicken in umido or “wet” chicken served with pure of potato: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-cnducUPSy8...0/DSC00079.JPG

Roasted pork and potatoes: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vfI1a9itzj...o+%2860%29.JPG


Braised rabbit and polenta: http://cucinatavola.files.wordpress....pg?w=353&h=266


Lamb of Zeri: http://images.tuscany-villas.it/ccon...mb-cutlets.jpg

CONTORNO: Seasonal vegetables sauteed in garlic and olive oil, and salad

FOLLOWED BY; Fruit and cheese, including pecorino sheep milk’s cheese with fruit and our DOP honey.

DESSERT: Desserts are not our forte, but these are very good.
Spongata: https://it.toluna.com/dpolls_images/...dc8c8_x400.jpg

Crepes of chestnut flour con homemade ricotta cheese and honey: http://www.marthastewart.com/sites/f..._crepes_xl.jpg

Chestnut cake: 





Torta di riso or sweet rice cake was supposedly brought to us by Sephardic Jews who had fled Spain, (like Spongata). It wasn’t served, because it’s a spring dish, but it’s my favorite, so if I were the bride, I would have insisted: 
http://blog.giallozafferano.it/sissi...iata-fetta.jpg

At some point in the future I'll do one for memoriable meals in La Spezia and Parma...

----------


## Aberdeen

That's amazing, and kind of scary. People must gain ten kilos every time they go to a wedding. But it all sounds delicious.

----------


## oriental

Terrible!!! Makes my mouth water. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Angela

> That's amazing, and kind of scary. People must gain ten kilos every time they go to a wedding. But it all sounds delicious.


Well, it lasts hours, so you just sort of pace yourself, and take small portions of each dish. To be honest though, I'm always amazed at how much food people can put away on occasions like this. And just generally, although older people in their sixties and seventies can be portly, most people are really thin, much thinner than Americans.

I don't understand it myself, but what I find amazing is that I eat much more in Italy than I do here, and yet I always lose at least ten pounds over a two month period, sometimes more. 

When I saw the menu I actually was reminded of the thread on here about genetically engineered foods. Even if they're safe, I can tell you that these foods, compared to so called "organic" foods here, taste completely different. I can make the exact dishes with quality products here, and it doesn't taste half as good. For optimum flavor, I think food needs to be grown not only "organically", but seasonally.

----------

